# Baratza Encore Back in Stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hello everyone

we are happy to let all members know BARATZA ENCORE is now back in stock and can be ordered via our website

http://coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza%20Encore%20Coffee%20Grinder

All the best


----------

